# مساعدة من المتخصصين حول (Operation and Support System (OSS



## م. فايز عيسى (1 سبتمبر 2009)

ارجو من المدسين ذوو الخبر افادتي بموضع الحصول على معلومات او كتب او اي شي يتعلق بالتالي:

نظام مراقبة شبكة الاتصالات المتنقله (Operation and Support System (OSS

او عن OMC operation and maintenance center 

:87:


----------



## أ بـو بـد ر (4 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم
هل جربت البحث في جوجل ؟
أنا للتو بحثت و وجدت مواضيع تتحدث عن المصطلحين الذين وضعتهمتا بالنص


----------



## م. فايز عيسى (6 سبتمبر 2009)

اخي العزيز . مشكور جدا . ولكن انا اريد كتب او مواضيع pdf لانو هاي المعلومات اللي على الجوجل . فقط تعريف بسيط .
ومشكور جدا على ملاحظتك وانا بانتظار الردود من المهندسين .


----------



## eng.mai.o (7 سبتمبر 2009)

انا بصراحة حاولت ابحث لك عن المطلوب فى جوجل

ولكن مش عارفة دول هيسعدوك ام لأ

انا مش اعرف اى حاجة عن الموضوع

ولكن حاولت بس اقدم المساعدة

http://rapidshare.com/files/276727777/r2004_06_104.pdf

http://rapidshare.com/files/276727795/world_operations_support_systems_oss_billing.pdf

http://rapidshare.com/files/276728120/OMC.pdf

ولز عايز تبحث عن ملفات pdf اكتب فقط قبل اسم الموضوع كلمة pdf

يا رب اكون قدرت اساعدك


----------



## م. فايز عيسى (7 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا كتير لالك eng.mai وبتمنى اشوفك بتساهمي بمواضيع متخصصه . بس بعد ما انشوفك انشالله ابدعتي في مجال الاتصالات في جامعتك .
بدنا نشوف علامات تفوق


----------



## م. فايز عيسى (7 سبتمبر 2009)

بالنسبة لموضوع ال oss وال omc بس تدخلي في صلب التخصص انشاللة راح تعرفي عن شو بحكي .

وبالنسبه للكتاب اللي انا وضعته وابلغتك عنه gsm servy موجود شرح عن هذا الموضوع بس بشكل عام مش متخصص .

مشكوووووره


----------



## eng.mai.o (7 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا لك ويا رب تكون اللى جبته لك يكون مفيد


----------



## م. فايز عيسى (7 سبتمبر 2009)

لا يوجد شي من العلم غير مفيد . حتى ولو ابسط البسيط 

اي شي بعطي معرفه فهو علم . والعلم لا يضر.

مشكوووره


----------



## أ بـو بـد ر (7 سبتمبر 2009)

ابحث في www.4shared.com

أو اكتب في قوقل المصطلح اللي تبيه ثم بعدها اطبع 4shared أو أي موقع لتحميل الملفات مثل rapidshare أو zdhere

وفقك الله


----------



## م. فايز عيسى (8 سبتمبر 2009)

يسلموا يا ابو بدر ...... مشكور على الافاده


----------



## yaserkahtan (1 يوليو 2010)

تعاون جميل بين الاخوة الاعضاء بارك الله في جهود الجميع


----------

